# Is modchip.ca legit?



## Lynox (Apr 13, 2011)

Planning to get an Acekard 2i from them...


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2011)

renaming and moving your thread to the proper forum section


----------



## vyperstrike (Apr 13, 2011)

These threads are annoying.

That being said, why choose that site? It's more expensive than most others.

I can attest for RealHotStuff, I just bought my Acekard from them a week ago.


----------



## Lynox (Apr 13, 2011)

Cuz they've got fast shipping... But yea anyone can delete this thread cuz I chose a diff store anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2011)

I've bought a few things from these guys. Items came in about 10 days.

http://www.0shippingzone.com/acekard-acekard-p-319.html


----------

